# ♥ Cute betta fridge magnets! ♥



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here is an easy and fun DIY project whether to memorialize your lost fish, show off your love to your fish, or simply just to kill time! ^-^ I thought I would share. These litterally took me like 15 minutes to do with some packaging tape, cheap magnets, and some art supplies. 

Supplies:

*scissors
*paper
*scotch tape
* laminate or clear packaging tape ( for cheap ppl like me! )
* colored pencils, pencils, markers, crayons, etc.
* magnets with adhesive backs ( $1.30 for 20 magnets at Walmart )
* creativity 

1. What I did was took the packaging tape roll and traced the smaller circle in the inside of the roll for the magnet shape. Didn't cut it out yet.
2. I drew my fishie with pencil, traced the lines with sharpie.
3. erased any pencil lines and colored.
4. Put a line of packaging tape ( cheap laminate lolz ) over the circle with the fish so the tape covered the entire picture.
5. Did the same thing to the back.
6. Cut out the circle carefully
7. on the back, stuck on a magnet with included adhesive.
8. stuck on fridge and enjoy for hours 0.0

**You can also get some oven-bake clay and make fishies from that instead of taking your time coloring ^-^ that would be awesome!


Here are my magnets of my recently passed 2 girls Natsuko and Sakura!! :3 I will eventually post pictures of the magnets of all of my fish! _you can make some of your fish yourself and post them here!_ I would love to see some photos of your beautiful betta magnets! ^-^ If you want to draw them sorta chibi the way I did, let me know and I can help ;P


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

WHATAWONDERFULIDEA!!! I love them!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

they are soooo CUTE i would love lot's of them for my girls and boys =D


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Love that idea - although i'm not an artist. I have a color printer though and photo paper - I might print their pictures instead


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yay Yay Yay! I want to do that too!!!!!


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

OOOHHHH pretty! I like that idea, its cute. I like the way you draw your fishies too! Super cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

:O Chibi bettas! Amazement.


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Here are the rest of my girls! ^-^ ta-da! They all look so lovely together! I feel like I made Aimi's eye a lil big, lolz, but I think its cute  I made Kasumi look like she's about to peck a rock because, well, she's my first betta girl since when I moved to TX and I love her a LOT so I wanted to make her's a lil special. she ALWAYS looks like that at rocks when she isnt eating or sleeping. Okami is my man's favorite fish even though she's scared of him ^-^ I havent started working on my boys yet...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow there all soo pretty >w< i tried and i can't do it right =\

i like Aimi =]]


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Those are very cute!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Now that I'm done school (except for exams) I can try to get back into art. These magnets are so cute! I do perler bead sprites as a hobby. I modded a design for bunnies and for cats (to make personal ones) so I'll spend some time looking for betta fish or any fish and mod them.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Those are SO CUTE!!


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm gonna try this, and, fill my magnetic closet door with these


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww cuuuuute overload!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

OmyGod, SO FREAKING CUTE!! I'm totally trying that.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I am going to have try this! Maybe this is an art project that i can actually do! They are just so cute!!


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Can you send me 5 of each magnet? (But without RIP's, please)
We can talk about this more in messaging. 

I envision chibi Betta characters in corny books and TV shows.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

So cute! I tried doing it... Not as good as yours definately, but a start. I will post pics when I finish! Great idea!!!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

This is my attempt.....lol


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Lol, it's cute and chubby!!


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll try to do one of these for my fridge!!


----------

